# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές Εικόνας-Ήχου >  >  ηχεία rms150watt μέχρι 100 euro

## Panοs

γεια σας παιδεία! έφτιαξα έναν ενισχυτή rms 2x150 watt και θέλω να μου προτείνετε ένα ζεύγος ηχείων 150watt rms μέχρι 100 euro. ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων. :Wink:

----------


## PCMan

> γεια σας παιδεία! έφτιαξα έναν ενισχυτή rms 2x150 watt και θέλω να μου προτείνετε ένα ζεύγος ηχείων 150watt rms μέχρι 100 euro. ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.



Στα πόσα Ω φίλε μου?
Τι μουσική θα παίζουν?
Λϊγο χλωμο 150Wrms με 100€...

----------


## Panοs

στα 8 ohm θα παίζουν house,pop μουσική δεν θέλω κατι πάρα πολύ καλό απλά να παιζουν αξιοπρεπώς και να μην καούν απ την πρώτη μέρα.

----------


## BESTCHRISS

> γεια σας παιδεία! έφτιαξα έναν ενισχυτή rms 2x150 watt και θέλω να μου προτείνετε ένα ζεύγος ηχείων 150watt rms μέχρι 100 euro. ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.



την ισχυ αυτη που γραφεις ειναι πραγματικη την μετρησες η το διαβασες στο ιντερνετ την βγαζει σε ολες τισ συχνοτητες η μονο στο 1ΚΗΖ οπως αναφερονται συνηθως ολοι οι ενισχυτες
 τι αποκριση συχνοτητων εχει ο ενισχυτης γιατι αναλογα θα βαλεις woofer h subwoofer θα βαλεις ενεργο crossover η παθητικο 
και πολλοι αλλοι παραγοντες

----------


## Panοs

την ισχύ αυτή τι διάβασα στο internet. τώρα τον ενισχυτή τον δουλεύω με 2 ηχεία 50 watt και μόλις το ανοίγεις λίγο πάνω απ την μέση βραχνιαζει.το δοκίμασα με 2 δανικά ηχεία 180 watt και έπαιζε μια χαρά.στο σχέδιο λέει  150 watt speaker 8 ohm.το σχέδιο ειναι αυτό http://www.circuitstoday.com/150-watt-amplifier-circuit δεν λέει κάτι για συχνότητές δεν ξέρω

----------


## BESTCHRISS

η ισχυ που γραφει ειναι στα 4οημ στα 8οημ να υπολογιζεις τα μισα δηλαδη 2Χ75watt sto 1khz στις χαμηλοτερες συχνοτητες ειναι 100ΗΖ ειναι λιγοτερο
οσο για τα ηχεια τα βατ που λες ειναι πραγματικα γιατι οι κατασκευαστες αναφερονται ως εξεις
π.χ 100watt ηχειο   60watt γουφερ ,30watt μεσαιο και 10watt   για να βγαλεις ασφαλη συμερασμα πρεπει να δεις το καθενα μεγαφωνο απο πισω αν βεβαια αναφερει rms
αλλιως απο οτι γραφει το ηχειο  να υπολογιζεις το μισο

φιλικα

----------


## BESTCHRISS

εδω ξεχασα 10watt τουιτερ
επισης να γνωριζεις οτι η περισσοτερη ισχυ πηγαινει στο γουφερ δηλαδη το 60-70% ενα 20% στο μεσαιο και 10% στο τουιτερ
φιλικα

----------


## PCMan

> εδω ξεχασα 10watt τουιτερ
> επισης να γνωριζεις οτι η περισσοτερη ισχυ πηγαινει στο γουφερ δηλαδη το 60-70% ενα 20% στο μεσαιο και 10% στο τουιτερ
> φιλικα



Άρα μιλάμε για 70-80W στα 8Ω ή 150 στα 4Ω. Το πιό φτηνό και επώνυμο στα 150W 8Ω και 93db είναι αυτό. 88€ χ 2 ηχεία + 20€ μεταφορικά = 196€
Αλλά αφού ζήτησες απλά να παίζουν.. Το πιό φτηνό είναι αυτό στα 80W 8Ω με άγνωστα db. 59€ χ 2 ηχεία + 20€ μεταφορικά = 138€

Στα 4Ω δεν βρίσκω κάτι.

Γνώμη μου είναι να πάρεις κάτι επώνυμο παρά κάτι φτηνό που θα είναι πολύ χειρότερο και αργότερα να το μετανιώσεις. 
Από ελλάδα είναι σίγουρα πιο ακριβά.

----------


## Phatt

Εαν θελεις να τον εχεις στα γκαζια συνεχεια και να παρταρεις, κανε ενα κουραγιο και  παρε τα behringer που προτεινει ο bestchriss.Club θα γινει το σπιτι.Μην ξεχνας ομως οτι ειναι 17 κιλα το ενα.

Εαν θελεις να παρεις κατι πιο ανθρωπινο να ακους ομορφα κι ωραια χρειαζεσαι ενα καλο hi-fi ηχειο, ΠΡΟΤΕΙΝΩ, να ψαχτεις λιγο σε αγγελιες, εχει πολυ καλες ευκαιριες αυτην την περιοδο.

----------


## Panοs

ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας!θα δω τι θα κάνω.

----------


## BESTCHRISS

υπαρχει και η αλλη λυση σαφως θα σου βγουν φθηνοτερα και καλητερα αγοραζεις τα μεγαφωνα που θελεις και κανεις το ηχειο με νοβοπαν  ειναι ευκολο
θα πας σε ενα ξυλουργο θα σου κοψεις τις διαστασεις που θελεις και μετα θα χρειαστεις ατρακολ(κολλα για ξυλα) ,καρφια η βιδες και σεγα και στο τελος μονωση τις λεγομενες αυγοθηκες 
και τελος μετα βεβαια τα crossover.

φιλικα

----------


## Panοs

έχω κάτι ηχεία στα οποία μπορώ να μεγαλώσω την τρύπα του γουφερ μέχρι τις 10 ίντσες,να αλαξω crossover(20+) ετών αλλά και μεγάφωνα.τα ηχεία είναι τής advent δεν ξέρω όμως αν με συμφέρει.

----------


## Phatt

Bestchriss εχω μια διαφωνια οσον αφορα την ιδιοκατασκευη.Ειναι πιστευω κριμα οποιοσδηποτε να ασχοληθει να κανει φτηνο ηχειο ιδιοκατασκευη την στιγμη που υπαρχουν τοσες προσφορες γυρω.

Και επειδη ξεχασα να τα αναφερω πριν, να πω οτι πολυ καλη περιπτωση για το συγκεκριμενο ενισχυτη μου φαινονται οι κολωνες της KODA που εχουν πραγματικα χωμα τιμη.

Μπορεις να διαλεξεις καποιο απο αυτα: (το site μπηκε απλα επειδη τα βρηκα ολα εκει μαζεμενα, μπορει να υπαρχουν φθηνοτερα αλλου) Στα γραφω με την σειρα που πιστευω οτι θα ταιριαξουν καλυτερα στον ενισχυτη σου, τα τελευταια ισως θελουν λιγο προσοχη στην ενταση.Επισης προσοχη γιατι καποια μοντελα ειναι τιμη τεμαχιου και οχι ζευγους.Σιγουρα αυτο που προτεινει ο Bestchriss αντεχει περισσοτερο ξυλο, δεν το συζητω.

*EX-588F Koda αν και δεν το γραφει ειναι 8Ω*

*Koda MS-230F * 

*Κoda SL-601F * 

*AV-3582F*

----------


## Panοs

ευχαριστώ για τα ηχεία .οι τιμές τούς είναι πραγματικά πολύ χαμηλές!! έχω δει και αυτά τα koda http://www.emimikos.gr/shop/product....cat=293&page=1 αξίζουν? επισεισ αυταhttp://antoniou24.skroutzstore.gr/p....10.510921.html

----------


## Phatt

Αν ειναι να παρεις επαγγελματικα, καλυτερα να κανεις ενα κουραγιο και να παρεις αυτα που προτεινε ο Bestchriss για να τα εχεις μια ζωη.

Εχε υπ'οψιν σου οτι για μεσα στο σπιτι μπορει να τσιριζουν και γενικα τα επαγγελματικα ειναι φτιαγμενα για μεγαλες εντασεις σε χωρους με πολυ κοσμο.

----------


## Panοs

αναφέρθηκα σε αυτά τα ηχεία επειδή αφού είναι επαγγελματικά δεν είναι  και καλύτερα απ τα hi-fi? επισεισ είναι και ποιο φτηνά. αυτά που ανεφέρε ο bestchriss είναι λίγο πολύ ακριβά :Confused1: .

----------


## Phatt

Σε οσα ηχεια αναφερεις η τιμη ειναι για ενα ηχειο, σε περιπτωση που μπερδευτικες.Τα 80ε παραπανω που θα σου βγουν τα ηχεια που προτεινει ο best, αξιζουν και με το παραπανω.Επισης τα koda εχουν 8" μεγαφωνο σε αντιθεση με τα behringer που ειναι 12".Τα αλλα δεν τα σχολιαζω καν  :Unsure: 

Το οτι ειναι επαγγελματικα σε καμια περιπτωση δεν σημαινει οτι ειναι καλυτερα.Για να σου δωσω ενα παραδειγμα να καταλαβεις λιγο, εαν εσυ θελεις να αγορασεις αυτοκινητο, με την ιδια λογικη θα ειναι καλυτερα να αγορασεις φορτηγο, αφου ειναι επαγγελματικο οχημα...

----------


## Manthosvf

εγω εχω αυτα http://www.stavrianos-dw.gr/product_...oducts_id=4949 πολυ καλα με 2 bass reflex με καλα σκασηματα...  :Smile:

----------


## Phatt

Με τι ενισχυτη τα οδηγεις Μανθο;

----------


## Manthosvf

με pioneer vsx-420 αν βαλεις και κανα τουιτερ ακομα ειναι τελεια τον ενισχυτη τον δουλευω και τερμα βεβαια ομως με προσοχη...

----------


## BESTCHRISS

> Bestchriss εχω μια διαφωνια οσον αφορα την ιδιοκατασκευη.Ειναι πιστευω κριμα οποιοσδηποτε να ασχοληθει να κανει φτηνο ηχειο ιδιοκατασκευη την στιγμη που υπαρχουν τοσες προσφορες γυρω.
> 
> Και επειδη ξεχασα να τα αναφερω πριν, να πω οτι πολυ καλη περιπτωση για το συγκεκριμενο ενισχυτη μου φαινονται οι κολωνες της KODA που εχουν πραγματικα χωμα τιμη.
> 
> Μπορεις να διαλεξεις καποιο απο αυτα: (το site μπηκε απλα επειδη τα βρηκα ολα εκει μαζεμενα, μπορει να υπαρχουν φθηνοτερα αλλου) Στα γραφω με την σειρα που πιστευω οτι θα ταιριαξουν καλυτερα στον ενισχυτη σου, τα τελευταια ισως θελουν λιγο προσοχη στην ενταση.Επισης προσοχη γιατι καποια μοντελα ειναι τιμη τεμαχιου και οχι ζευγους.Σιγουρα αυτο που προτεινει ο Bestchriss αντεχει περισσοτερο ξυλο, δεν το συζητω.
> 
> *EX-588F Koda αν και δεν το γραφει ειναι 8Ω*
> 
> *Koda MS-230F* 
> ...



ισχυς ενος ηχειου οπως ειπες π.χ αυτο
http://antoniou24.skroutzstore.gr/p....ter.52804.html

95watt rms σημαινει περιπου
30watt  ενα γουφερ αρα 60watt τα δυο παραλληλα (παραλληλα γινονται 4ohm θεωρητικα) αρα περισσοτερη παραμορφωση 
και τα υπολοιπα 25watt μεσαιο και 10 watt 
αυτο σημαινει στα ΓΚΑΖΙΑ θα τα παρει στο χερι στο χερι λογο παραμορφωση η μεγαλης ισχυος

εμεις θελουμε γουφερ καθαρης ισχυος 80-100watt RMS

ΦΙΛΙΚΑ

----------


## Manthosvf

φιλε εχει χωρια μπορνες στα μεσαια και στα ψηλα οσο για παραμορφοση το woofer καθολου... παρολα αυτα εγω νομιζω πρεπει να  δει για που τα θελει αν ειναι για σπιτι για μικρο χωρο τα επαγγελματικα οπως ειπατε θα τσιριζουν εκτος αν τιν βρίσκει ετσι μετα αν θελει να συνδεσει οργανα κιθαρες κ.λ καλητερα τα επαγγελματικα γιατι  σε κατι αποτομο θα παρει τα τουιτερ στο χερι απο τα hifi  εμενα αυτη ειναι η γνωμη μου αν θελει ποιοτητα hifi





> ισχυς ενος ηχειου οπως ειπες π.χ αυτο
> http://antoniou24.skroutzstore.gr/p....ter.52804.html
> 
> 95watt rms σημαινει περιπου
> 30watt  ενα γουφερ αρα 60watt τα δυο παραλληλα (παραλληλα γινονται 4ohm θεωρητικα) αρα περισσοτερη παραμορφωση 
> και τα υπολοιπα 25watt μεσαιο και 10 watt 
> αυτο σημαινει στα ΓΚΑΖΙΑ θα τα παρει στο χερι στο χερι λογο παραμορφωση η μεγαλης ισχυος
> 
> εμεις θελουμε γουφερ καθαρης ισχυος 80-100watt RMS
> ...

----------


## BESTCHRISS

λοιπον επειδη ο ενισχυτης του ειναι 75watt 8οημ χρειαζεται 80-100watt γουφερ 8οημ για να παιζει καθαρα ακομη και δυνατα με χαμηλη παραμορφωση 
αυτο βεβαια εξαρταται και απο την ποιοτητα του μεγαφωνου
εγω για να καταλαβεις  εγω κατασκευασει 2 κασες subwoofer 12" και εβαλα στα 100rms σε καθε καναλι και παιζει καθαρα ακομη και στο τερμα σε ενισχυτη καθαρο 2Χ65watt mosfet που κατασκευασα
απο οτι εγραψα παραπανω το 70% τις ισχυος πηγαινει στο γουφερ

ΦΙΛΙΚΑ

----------


## Phatt

Δηλαδη ενα οποιοδηποτε ηχειο του εμποριου, τριδρομο, δηλωνει οτι αντεχει 100WRMS 8Ω, εγω αν του δωσω 90WRMS θα το καψω;

Οποτε, υποστηριζεις, οτι εαν πχ εχω εναν ενισχυτη 100WRMS και το 70% της ισχυος του ενισχυτη το τραβαει το woofer, χρειαζομαι ηχειο που το woofer του να αντεχει τουλαχιστον 70WRMS για να ειμαι καλυμμενος.Εχεις να δωσεις τιποτε να διαβασω πανω σε αυτα να ανοιξει το ματι;Σε ολο αυτο το πακετο με τον διαμοιρασμο των W στο ηχειο, το κυκλωμα crossover και η συχνοτητα του σηματος δεν παιζουν καποιο ρολο;Αν ναι, τι;

Επισης, οταν εγω θελω να αγορασω ηχεια, πως θα ξερω ποσα W αντεχει το/τα εκαστοτε woofer των ηχειων για να αγορασω το αναλογο ηχειο;Ποια χαρακτηριστικα ακολουθουμε;

----------


## BESTCHRISS

δεν σημαινει οτι θα το καψεις μπορει να σχιστει η μεβρανη η να κανει διακοπες 
το crossover (παθητικα) κοβει στο γουφερ τις υψηλες και μεσαιες συχνοτητες μικρη  ισχυ χανει το ηχειο χαμηλων
στο μεσαιο κοβει υψηλες και χαμηλεσ και στο τουιτερ κοβει μεσαιες και χαμηλες ολα αυτα εξαρτονται απο την αποσβεση που κανει το καθε crossover 
το γουφερ πρεπει να ειναι στο αναφερω ξανα για να δουλευει σωστα λιγο μεγαλυτερο απο την ισχυ το ενισχυτη γιατι αυτο τραβαει ολο το ζορι ειναι πολυ απλο
βεβαια για την αποδωση εξαρταται απο την ποιοτητα το γουφερ,η κατασκευη της κασα,η θεση ο χωρος 
αλλα και του ενισχυτη
τα μεσαια και τα τουιτερ τα κοβουν και την ισχυ με βαττικες αντιστασεις αν στην περιπτωση ειναι μικροτερης ισχυος 
οι μεσουψηλες συχνοτητες αποδιδονται ποιο ευκολα μια και δεν χρειαζονται μεγαλη ισχυ

ενα μεγαφωνο καιγεται απο την παραμορφωση η μεγαλυτερη ισχυ
γιαυτο πρεπει να γνωριζεις καλα την ισχυ του ενισχυτη rms και κυριως στις χαμηλες συχνοτητες συχνοτητες απο 100ΗΖ και κατω
αποκριση συχνοτητας του ενισχυτη που εχει τα db κ.λ.π
γιατι αν παραμορφωνει ο ενισχυτης τι να σου κανει το μεγαφωνο
επισης σε τι σημα εισοδου βγαζει το μεγιστο απαραμορφωτο σημα εξοδου ετσι ρυθμιζεις και καλυτερη ποιοτητα ηχου κ.λ.π
αν θελεις ποιο λεπτομερεια θα πρεπει να γεμισω ολο την σελιδα

ΦΙΛΙΚΑ

----------


## Panοs

δηλαδή με τα behringer που μου πρότεινε ο best stιν αρχή θα είμαι εντάξει η θέλω κάτι μικρότερο?

----------


## ezizu

> δηλαδή με τα behringer που μου πρότεινε ο best stιν αρχή θα είμαι εντάξει η θέλω κάτι μικρότερο?




Μάλλον εννοείς ο PCMan στο ποστ#8. :Wink: 
Στα συγκεκριμένα, ο λόγος τιμής/απόδοσης είναι πολύ καλός.<<Τίμια>> ηχεία, για την τιμή αγοράς τους έιναι μια καλή επιλογή,(αν από άποψη κόστους σου κάνουν).Έχει και καλή ανοχή ισχύος, σε σχέση με τον ενισχυτή σου,άρα *δεν έχουν πρόβλημα να καούν λόγω ισχύος*.Αυτό βέβαια δεν σημαίνει πως δεν καίγονται από άλλους παράγοντες π.χ. παραμόρφωση,μικροφωνισμούς (η κόρνα ή το tweeter ανάλογα τι φοράει) κ.λ.π.

----------


## Panοs

> Μάλλον εννοείς ο PCMan στο ποστ#8.
> Στα συγκεκριμένα, ο λόγος τιμής/απόδοσης είναι πολύ καλός.<<Τίμια>> ηχεία, για την τιμή αγοράς τους έιναι μια καλή επιλογή,(αν από άποψη κόστους σου κάνουν).Έχει και καλή ανοχή ισχύος, σε σχέση με τον ενισχυτή σου,άρα *δεν έχουν πρόβλημα να καούν λόγω ισχύος*.Αυτό βέβαια δεν σημαίνει πως δεν καίγονται από άλλους παράγοντες π.χ. παραμόρφωση,μικροφωνισμούς (η κόρνα ή το tweeter ανάλογα τι φοράει) κ.λ.π.



ενταξι μωρέ τι ψυχή έχει ένα λαθάκι. :Lol: θα κάνω και καμιά βόλτα στα μαγαζιά αν και δεν πρόκειται να βρω τίποτα το σοβαρό στον πύργο μόνο με παραγκελια αλλα...

----------


## Phatt

Πανο με τιποτα δε θα βρεις κατι που να χτυπαει αυτο που ειδες στον Θειο Θωμα.

Best θα με ριξεις στα βιβλια παλι....

----------


## Panοs

[QUOTE=Phatt;502525]Πανο με τιποτα δε θα βρεις κατι που να χτυπαει αυτο που ειδες στον Θειο Θωμά.
δεν λεωφ ότι θα βρω κάτι τόσο καλό αλλά μπορεί να βρω τίποτα μεταχειρισμένα.

----------


## Phatt

Εαν τελικα αποφασισεις για επαγγελματικο να προσεχεις, στα επαγγελματικα τους πινουν το αιμα.

----------


## Panοs

ξερει κανεισ ποσο rms εχουν αυταhttp://antoniou24.skroutzstore.gr/p....5D.512029.htmlγιατη παντου λεει μονο το max?

----------


## PCMan

> ξερει κανεισ ποσο rms εχουν αυταhttp://antoniou24.skroutzstore.gr/p....5D.512029.htmlγιατη παντου λεει μονο το max?



Πάνω απο 100 δεν είναι. Και με 89db δεν πας μπροστά...

Βέβαια έχουν βρει διάφορες χρησιμότητες για αυτά τα ηχεία. Λέει ιδανικό για μπαρ. Βάζεις πχ 5-6 στη σειρά κολλητά και έτοιμο το μπαρ. Βάζεις και 5 σκαμπό για να κάθεται ο κόσμος και να ακουμπάει κάπου το ποτό του. Το μπόουλινγκ που γράφει με μπερδεύει λίγο. Ανοίγεις το κουτί και βάζεις μέσα τις μπάλες ή πετάς αυτό αντί για μπάλα?

----------


## ezizu

Επαγγελματικό ηχείο!!!! και μάλιστα 89db!!!!ουάου... :Biggrin:  Εκτός και αν έχει αυτόν τον τίτλο, επειδή προτείνεται για χρήση, σε επαγγελματικούς χώρους bar,cafe κ.λ.π. με χαλαρή όμως μουσική υπόκρουση.

Ας σοβαρευτούμε.Επαγγελματικό ηχείο, με λίγα λόγια, = υψηλή ευαισθησία (όχι 89db,αλλά πάνω από 94db *τουλάχιστον* ),γκάζια ,σκληρή συνεχόμενη χρήση, σκληρότερος ήχος (σε σχέση με ηχείο hifi),συνήθως κόρνα και όχι tweeter για τις υψηλές συχνότητες κ.λ.π.Όσο για τα watt RMS,είναι λίγο σχετικό.Μπορεί να είναι από περίπου 65Watt RMS min, εώς περίπου 125 watt RMS max, ανάλογα με το πως υπολογίζουν τα watt max, που αναφέρουν στα χαρακτηριστικά.Άλλοι κατασκευαστές(συνήθως Κινέζοι) χρησιμοποιούνε τον <<τύπο>>: RMS x 4=max και άλλοι τον <<τύπο>> RMS x 2=max.Έχω δει όμως,πιο σπάνια και τον <<τύπο>> RMS x 8 =max. Βέβαια, αυτοί οι <<τύποι>> στην πραγματικότητα, είναι <<επινόηση>> του κάθε κατασκευαστή, όπως θα κατάλαβες, και καμία σχέση δεν έχουν με τα Watt RMS.

Στην περίπτωσή σου τώρα,για να έχεις και κάποια <<ασφαλή λειτουργία>>,από την στιγμή που έχεις έναν ενισχυτή 2x150watt RMS/8Ωμ, θα πρέπει να τον δουλέψεις με ηχεία,τουλάχιστον 180watt RMS/8Ωμ. Αυτό βγαίνει, με λίγα λόγια ,από την ισχύ εξόδου RMS του ενισχυτή και μία ανοχή τουλάχιστον 20%(min) για να μην είσαι οριακά και έχεις κίνδυνο να τα κάψεις, από τυχόν δυνατά μεταβατικά της μουσικής, peak κ.λ.π.Τα watt δείχνουν πόση ισχύ αντέχουν τα ηχεία,χωρίς να καούν.Τώρα όσο για την ευαισθησία,όσο μεγαλύτερη ευαισθησία (σε db) έχουν τα ηχεία,τόσο μεγαλύτερη ηχητική πίεση θα παράγουν,σε σύγκριση πάντα με ηχεία χαμηλότερης ευαισθησίας,εννοήτε καταναλώνοντας την ίδια ισχύ ,από τον ενισχυτή.Οπότε ο ίδιος ενισχυτής ,όταν παίξει με ηχεία υψηλότερης ευαισθησίας θα παίζει γενικά πιο <<άνετα>>, για ίδιες πάντα ηχητικές εντάσεις.Γενικά ,επειδή τα db είναι λογαριθμικό μέγεθος,ισχύει ότι, για διπλάσια watt στο ηχείο,η ηχητική πίεση που παράγει το ηχείο αυξάνεται κατα 3db.Για να γίνει απλό και κατανοητό,θα δώσω ένα παράδειγμα.Αν βάλουμε σε έναν ενισχυτή,άλλα ηχεία με υψηλότερη ευαισθησία κατα 3db, θα πάρουμε περισσότερη ηχητική πίεση,τόση,όση θα είχαμε, αν παίζαμε με τα πρώτα ηχεία, με διπλάσια όμως ισχύ (Watt) από τον ενισχυτή(βασική προυπόθεση βέβαια,ότι αντέχουν την παραπάνω ισχύ τα ηχεία).Αν λάβεις αυτά υπόψη σου,πιστεύω να μπορέσεις να κάνεις μια ασφαλή,τουλάχιστον, επιλογή ηχείων.Ελπίζω να βοήθησα. :Smile:

----------


## moutoulos

> γεια σας παιδεία! έφτιαξα έναν ενισχυτή rms 2x150  watt και 
> θέλω να μου προτείνετε ένα ζεύγος ηχείων 150watt rms μέχρι 100  euro.



Ότι πιο ιδανικό υπάρχει για σένα. Λες και το έκανες παραγγελία. Μιλάω για αυτό.
Πιο φθηνό επαγγελματικό ζευγος (160 + 20 μεταφορικά = *180€)* δεν θα βρείς ...
... που να αξίζει τον κόπο εννοώ.






> ... από την στιγμή που έχεις έναν ενισχυτή 2x150watt RMS/8Ωμ, θα πρέπει 
> να τον δουλέψεις με ηχεία,τουλάχιστον 180watt RMS/8Ωμ.



Σχετικό και μάλιστα πολύ ...
Αυτό ισχύει *μόνο* αν έχεις επαγγελματικό ενισχυτή 2x150WRMS, με τις προστασίες του.

Αν έχεις τον ενισχυτή που έφτιαξε ο Πάνος παραπάνω (τον έχει δείξει σε άλλο thread)
 που θα συνοδεύει τα ηχεία που ζητάει, ο οποίος ενισχυτής του είναι κακοσχεδιασμένος 
(δεν φταίει ο Πάνος για αυτό, απλά το σχέδιο είναι χάλια), και μάλιστα τόσο χάλια που
θα ήταν προτιμότερο να ήταν 2x200WRMS, παρά ούτε 2x100WRMS που είναι ...

Ποιό εύκολα θα κάψεις μεγάφωνο 200WRMS, με ενισχυτή 50WRMS που ψαλιδίζει, παρά
ένα μεγάφωνο 200WRMS, με ενισχυτή 300WRMS που δουλεύει σωστά ...

----------


## ezizu

> Σχετικό και μάλιστα πολύ ...
> Αυτό ισχύει *μόνο* αν έχεις επαγγελματικό ενισχυτή 2x150WRMS, με τις προστασίες του.
> 
> Αν έχεις τον ενισχυτή που έφτιαξε ο Πάνος παραπάνω (τον έχει δείξει σε άλλο thread)
> που θα συνοδεύει τα ηχεία που ζητάει, ο οποίος ενισχυτής του είναι κακοσχεδιασμένος 
> (δεν φταίει ο Πάνος για αυτό, απλά το σχέδιο είναι χάλια), και μάλιστα τόσο χάλια που
> θα ήταν προτιμότερο να ήταν 2x200WRMS, παρά ούτε 2x100WRMS που είναι ...
> 
> Ποιό εύκολα θα κάψεις μεγάφωνο 200WRMS, με ενισχυτή 50WRMS που ψαλιδίζει, παρά
> ένα μεγάφωνο 200WRMS, με ενισχυτή 300WRMS που δουλεύει σωστά ...



Γρηγόρη ,έχεις δίκιο,συμφωνώ απολύτως .Όντως είναι πολύ σχετικό, για αυτό άλλωστε χρησιμοποιώ και τα: κάποια <<ασφαλή λειτουργία>> και τουλάχιστον . 
Ίσως να χρειαζόνταν λίγο ανάλυση και αυτό το θέμα.Βέβαια είναι λάθος μου που δεν είχα καταλάβει για ποιόν ενισχυτή μιλόύσε ο Πάνος,παρότι υπάρχει το σχέδιο στο ποστ#5.Υπέθεσα ότι θα ήταν κάποιο αξιόλογο,ασφαλές και σωστό κύκλωμα ενισχυτή.Ζητάω συγνώμη, αν από τα γραφόμενά μου βγαίνει λάθος συμπέρασμα.Αν θέλεις μπορώ να κάνω edit ή μπορείς να το διαγράψεις. Φιλίκα.

----------


## BESTCHRISS

> Ότι πιο ιδανικό υπάρχει για σένα. Λες και το έκανες παραγγελία. Μιλάω για αυτό.
> Πιο φθηνό επαγγελματικό ζευγος (160 + 20 μεταφορικά = *180)* δεν θα βρείς ...
> ... που να αξίζει τον κόπο εννοώ.
> 
> 
> 
> Σχετικό και μάλιστα πολύ ...
> Αυτό ισχύει *μόνο* αν έχεις επαγγελματικό ενισχυτή 2x150WRMS, με τις προστασίες του.
> 
> ...



εκτός από τα παραπάνω που ανέφερες που είναι ολόσωστα την ισχύ βέβαια που αναφέρεις είναι θεωρητικά στο 1ΚΗΖ
αλλά ούτε αυτή μπορεί να βγάλει όπως είπε ο ΣΑΚΗΣ κοντά στα 2Χ50 με 2Χ60 είναι
γιατί έχει μικρής χαμηλότερης ισχύος τροφοδοτικο (χρειάζεται για δυο κανάλια 2Χ45 στα 10Α τουλάχιστο) όποτε σίγουρα θα παραμορφώνει στις χαμηλές
μια και δεν θα έχει την κατάλληλη ισχύ που απαιτείται   

όσο για σένα φίλε ΠΑΝΟ αν πάρεις αυτό το ηχείο που βλέπεις απλά θα το γαργαλήσει αυτά θέλουν για να δουλέψουν καλά και crossover ενεργά
για να κατεβάσει όπως λέει στα 65HZ και φυσιολογικά θα τα κάνεις ζημία από παραμόρφωση αν δεν καούν τα τρανζίστορ ισχύος στα γκάζια(το πιο λογικο)
επίσης ο ενισχυτής δεν έχει κανένα φίλτρο στην έξοδο έστω ένα πυκνωτή στην σειρά με τα ηχεία(χωρητική σύζευξη)
για να κόψει τυχών D.C συνιστώσες που είναι άκρως επικίνδυνες για τα ηχεία
η καλύτερα κύκλωμα προστασίαs (προστασία από βραχυκύκλωμα εξόδου και από παραμόρφωση, καθυστέρηση τροφοδοσία ηχείων για να αποφύγουμε τον βόμβο στα ηχεία που είναι πολύ βλαβερός)


φιλικά

----------


## moutoulos

> ... ή μπορείς να το διαγράψεις. Φιλίκα.



Να διαγράψω? οχι βρε τι λες τώρα, δεν είπα οτι είσαι λάθος. Απλά τόνισα οτι αυτό που λες είναι το σωστό,
 όταν έχουμε όμως, και σωστό ενισχυτή. Στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση δεν υπάρχει "ιδανικός/σωστός" 
ενισχυτής. Και αφού το ήξερα εκ των προτέρων αυτό, συμπλήρωσα στο δικό σου πόστ, την δική μου γνώμη.

----------


## ezizu

> Να διαγράψω? οχι βρε τι λες τώρα, δεν είπα οτι είσαι λάθος. Απλά τόνισα οτι αυτό που λες είναι το σωστό,
> όταν έχουμε όμως, και σωστό ενισχυτή. Στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση δεν υπάρχει "ιδανικός/σωστός" 
> ενισχυτής. Και αφού το ήξερα εκ των προτέρων αυτό, συμπλήρωσα στο δικό σου πόστ, την δική μου γνώμη.



 :OK:  Γρηγόρη.Thanks.

----------


## materatsi

Βαλε λιγο ακομα το χερι στην τσεπη...και φτιαχνεις (αν θελεις να ασχοληθεις) ζευγαρι και στα χρηματα που θα χαλασεις..δεν θα συγκρινεται με εργοστασιακο..ουτε με πεντε φορες πιο πανω η τιμη τους

----------


## Panοs

περα απο τον ενησχυτη που εχω(γιατι θα παει για πεταμα σε λιγο.λεω να φτιαξω κατι με tda7294 γεφυρομενα)ποσο περιπου θα μου στοιχησει να φτιαξω δυο ηχεια rms γυρο στα 150watt και καμια 10αρια ιντσεσ?

----------


## Panοs

παιδια εχω ενα ζευγαρι ηχεια advent και τα δουλευω με αυτον τον ενησχυτη.http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=63058για την ακριβεια μονο advent δε ειναι....τα woofer ειναι τα kdw-81 τησ kodahttp://www.markidis.gr/product_info....ducts_id=32192 και τα tweeter ειναι πολυ παλια (20+ χρονων) τησ philips.επηδει τα tweeter τα εχουν παιξει μπορείτε να μου πειτε ποσα βαττ tweeter πρεπει να βαλω για να μην ξανακαουν?

----------


## ezizu

Πάνο ,όσο αφορά τα watt του tweeter ,που από ότι είδα σε κάποια φωτογραφία στο link http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=63058 ,μάλλον κόρνα φοράει το ηχείο σου ,με 40-50W RMS και σωστό crossover,είσαι υπερκαλυμμένος.Πιστέυω όμως,να έχεις υπόψη σου,ότι τα μεγάφωνα δεν καίγονται,μόνο όταν παίζουν με μεγαλύτερη ισχύ από την ονομαστική τους.Ένα από τα βασικά αίτια ,για την καταστροφή του πηνίου τους, είναι η παραμόρφωση του σήματος με το οποίο οδηγούνται,λόγω κλιπαρίσματος του ενισχυτή, ή ήδη κλιπαρισμένου σήματος από τον μίκτη/προενισχυτή,οπότε ο ενισχυτής απλά το ενισχύει.
Άρα δεν έχει να κάνει μόνο η ισχύς του μεγαφώνου,όσο αφόρα το κάψιμό του.Πρέπει να οδηγηθεί και σωστά ,από πλευρά σήματος.
Για παραδειγμά, αν οδηγήσεις ένα μεγάφωνο π.χ. 50W, για κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα βέβαια και όχι για πολύ λίγο , με κλιπαρισμένο σήμα ισχύος π.χ. 25W, έχεις πάρα πολύ μεγάλη πιθανότητα ( αν όχι σίγουρα ), να δημιουργήσεις ζημιά στο πηνίο φωνής του μεγαφώνου, λόγω υπερθέρμανσής του από τις DC κορυφές του κλιπαρισμένου σήματος οδήγησης και ας παίζει στην μισή ισχύ από αυτήν που αντέχει.


Edit : το παραδειγμά.

----------


## Panοs

οχι σηφη δεν φοράει κορνα απλα ετσι φαινετε........40-50βαττ για να δουλεύουν με αυτον τον ενισχυτή ετσι?τωρα με τα db τι γεινετε το woofer kai to tweeter πρεπει να εχουν τα ειδια δβ?

----------


## ezizu

Μπορείς να βάλεις tweeter και με πιο πολλά watt.Τα Watt απλά δείχνουν την ισχύ την οποία αντέχει ένα μεγάφωνο ,χωρίς να καεί.Όσο αφορά τα db του tweeter θα πρέπει να είναι τουλάχιστον ίδια και όχι λιγότερα από του woofer.Εγώ θα σου πρότεινα , να είναι περισσότερα από ότι του woofer,έτσι ώστε ,με κατάλληλο συνδιασμό αντιστάσεων,θα έχεις την επιλογή, να ρυθμίσεις τα db του tweeter, σε σχέση πάντα με το woofer.

----------


## Panοs

ok ευχαριστώ σηφη...!!

----------

